# Guinea pig dominance issues!



## GuineaPhoenix (Feb 7, 2014)

I just recently rescued a small female guinea pig to give to my other 2 older guinea pigs and start on a herd. the only problem is that one of the established females who is dominant seems to have a self esteem problem and every time the new piggy goes up to her, the dominant one with give a little lunge/nip. Its so much better from what it was a while ago, but I am getting impatient with all this dominance stuff. I just put them in the same cage together (they have only interacted through cage bars and in a play pen and their behavior seemed promising the last couple of days) after I thoroughly unscented the cage with vinegar, but the dominant pig is still lunging. What should I do? Should I just wait it out? Should I keep them separate? Should I put Mrs. Dominant pig into the new one's old cage? HELP!!!


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

I tied intoroducing a new female to my girls and like you the dominant wouldn't take to her, it all seemed enter after a couple of months but then my dominant girls leg became cut and one expensive vet trip later she now lives alone because if she even sees another piggy she tries to attack (we're working on this slowly by intoroducing stuff that smells of the other pigs) 

Do they all eat happily together?? 
It might just take a while but be wary /:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to try them together in a sall neutral space not in each others cages and dont keep seperating them, i use a small haster cage or cat carrier to bond piggies


----------



## Spookypigs (Feb 2, 2014)

Wait it out, they'll soon sort themselves out. Put food in opposite ends of the cage though just in case the dominant female is guarding the food. Lots and lots of fresh food and treats like parsley usually distracts them and helps bonding. 

I used to put a male in with the really bad cases to sort the stroppy sows out. Supervised of course if I didn't want babies. Do you know anyone with a male? A bit of his bedding and droppings in their cage will give them all something else to think about.


----------

